# عايز ترفع كذا ملف فى وقت واحد تعالى وهقولك



## tonylovejesus (2 أكتوبر 2009)

:new5:*    بسم الثالوث الاقدس     *:new5:
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

**حصرى جدا جدا جدا 

* *
مواقع لرفع ملفاتك على اكثر من سيرفر

* 
*انتشرت منذ فترة مواقع تتيح للمستخدم رفع ملفاته على أكثر من سرفر بحيث يكون وقت الرفع واحدا ويستفيد من الروابط المتعددة لملفاته المرفوعة

في ذات الآونة بدأت تظهر فكرة Remote Uploading والتي تعتمد على رفع الملفات على أكثر من سرفر عن طريق رابط مباشر للملف من الأنترنت بدون تحميل الملف على الجهاز الخاص بك ثم رفعه

وكانت هذه الفكرة من الأفكار الممتازة التي ساهمت إلى شكل كبير في تقليل الوقت المستخدم في تحميل الملفات ثم رفعها واختصاره إلى عدة ثوان

في هذا الموضوع سنأخذ جولة سريعة بين تلك المواقع مع تعليقات بسيطة لفائدة الأعضاء

* *مش هطول عليكم هديكم بعض المواقع اللى بترفع الملفات 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
اول موقع *






* 
من أفضل المواقع الحالية في رفع الملفات إلى أكثر من سرفر هو موقع UploadJokey وهو يدعم العديد من السرفرات وخصوصا بعد التسجيل فيه مجانا
ويتميز الموقع بالسرعة في رفع الملفات من الجهاز إلى الأنترنت

السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare
MegaUpload
FileFactory
zShare
Badongo
DepositFiles
Uploading
Uploaded.to
EasyShare

خاصية Remote Upload:
موجودة

http://www.uploadjockey.com/*

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الموقع التانى والمفضل ليا 






* 
من مزايا هذا الموقع الرفع على عدة سرفرات بحسب نوع الملف (مضغوط - صوتي - صورة - فيديو)

كما يتميز بالرفع على MediaFire الشهير الذي يعطي روابط مباشرة وسريعة جدا وتدعم استكمال التحميل 


السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare
MegaUpload
MediaFire
FileFactory
zShare
ZippyShare
DepositFiles
Uploaded.to
EasyShare
FileFront
SendSpace
ImageShack

خاصية Remote Upload:
موجودة

http://www.rapidspread.com/
**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الموقع التالت 

**




 

السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare 
MegaUpload 
DepositFiles 
zShare 
SharedZilla 
NetLoad 
SendSpace 
FileFactory 
Badongo 
Load.to 
EasyShare 
FlyUpload 



خاصية Remote Upload:
موجودة

http://www.uploadground.com/

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الموقع الرابع 






 

السرفرات المدعومة:
Free
RapidShare 
MegaUpload 
FileFactory 
zShare 
EasyShare 
NetLoad 
Uploaded.to
MegaShares


خاصية Remote Upload:
غير موجودة

http://superuploader.net/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الموقع الخامس 


 Asapload
 

يعد موقع Asapload من المواقع المهمة لأنه يمتلك ميزة هامة لا توجد في موقع آخر -حسب علمي- وهي قابلية الرفع عن طريق استخدام FTP
وهي ميزة هامة جدا خصوصا لمن يعرف قيمتها

السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare 
zShare 
SendSpace 
EasyShare 
DepositFiles 
Badongo 

خاصية الرفع عبر FTP:
موجودة

خاصية Remote Upload:
غير موجودة​* *
http://www.asapload.com/

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الموقع السادس




 

السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare 
MegaUpload 
DepositFiles 
zShare 
SharedZilla 
NetLoad 
SendSpace 
FileFactory 
Badongo 
Load.to 
EasyShare 
FlyUpload 

خاصية Remote Upload:
غير موجودة

http://www.mirrorafile.com/* *

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اخر موقع 



* *
 

السرفرات المدعومة:
RapidShare 
MegaUpload 
DepositFiles 
zShare 
SharedZilla 
NetLoad 
SendSpace 
FileFactory 
Badongo 
Load.to 
EasyShare 
FlyUpload 

خاصية Remote Upload:
موجودة* *

http://www.qooy.com/*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*وطبعا فى مواقع تانيه كتير   *

*يارب اكون اقدرت اوضح ليكم الموضوع* 

*ويبقى كرم كتير من المشرفين لو الموضوع اتثبت علشان كل مسيحى وغير مسيحى يستفاد*

صلو من اجلى​


----------



## tonylovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*15 مشاهدة ولا رد  انا زعلان *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرل كتير لتعبك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل يا تونى 
ميرررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 أكتوبر 2009)

لا الحقيقة موضوع جامد جداااااا

وهايساعد في تخفيف الضغط علي سيرفر واحد

اشكرك حبيبي علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------

